# Grand Rapids/Lansing Steelhead??



## BFET529 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wondering how the fishing is heating up at 6th Street and Rockford... I'm looking to make a trip in the next week or so. I'm a half hour east of Lanisng or so, and just want to make sure it's worth the drive! Also, I've heard of people catching some sping steelies and fall salmon in Lansing... Does onyone have info on where/when? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## mtschrump (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish I could help you out, but Im new to the Lansing area. I would also like yo find some steelhead in the Lansing area.


----------



## Burke78 (Dec 16, 2010)

The grand at 6th street is doing well! As for the rockford area is slow fished it friday not a hit! Good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

After the rain yesterday, the river is really high and dirty. You could try and fish off the walls, Be ready to lose a lot of tackle.The best thing to do is watch the guys hooking up and see what they are using and where they are thowing their rigs. From what I've read on here, there are a few being caught. I would try at night to avoid the crowds in the few spots there are to fish.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

not much biting through ionia just yet.


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

The fishing/biting in Ionia was awesome this weekend. I went 6-7 Sunday on the Grand in the colder weather. Saturday was insane, I saw a fish get hooked every 10 minutes in a Grand Trib in Ionia.


----------



## mtschrump (Jan 2, 2011)

Is this water you speak of wadable or do you need a boat? Im afraid Im not familiar with this area. Im not to far away from Ionia, but I dont know where to fish it there. Any advice?


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I read DNR's weekly fishing report.


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

bauerj8 said:


> The fishing/biting in Ionia was awesome this weekend. I went 6-7 Sunday on the Grand in the colder weather. Saturday was insane, I saw a fish get hooked every 10 minutes in a Grand Trib in Ionia.


 
Grand Trib is insane because locals have the fish ladder blocked again. We do our best to keep it open but they keep blocking it. We would like to remove this dam and end this issue. The dam is owned by Ionia.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay Wesley said:


> Grand Trib is insane because locals have the fish ladder blocked again. We do our best to keep it open but they keep blocking it. We would like to remove this dam and end this issue. The dam is owned by Ionia.


Careful Jay or your name will be spray painted!!

What will it take to get the dam pulled?


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Jay Wesley said:


> Grand Trib is insane because locals have the fish ladder blocked again. We do our best to keep it open but they keep blocking it. We would like to remove this dam and end this issue. The dam is owned by Ionia.


I was there sat morning and not many fish were caught even at the dam. I think it would be great to yank that dam out. I hope you get it accomplished. It would give us a river that had steelhead fishing for miles of stream and not just at a dam where the fish stack up. I fish up north a lot and its much better. I can float a river and catch fish all day without seeing a person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

bauerj8 said:


> The fishing/biting in Ionia was awesome this weekend. I went 6-7 Sunday on the Grand in the colder weather. Saturday was insane, I saw a fish get hooked every 10 minutes in a Grand Trib in Ionia.





ratherboutside said:


> I was there sat morning and not many fish were caught even at the dam. I think it would be great to yank that dam out. I hope you get it accomplished. It would give us a river that had steelhead fishing for miles of stream and not just at a dam where the fish stack up. I fish up north a lot and its much better. I can float a river and catch fish all day without seeing a person.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would have to agree with "ratherboutside," I was there from 5:30AM - 11:00AM and there was not too many fish caught; at least compared to years past. That water is still really cold.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Chromedoggy said:


> What will it take to get the dam pulled?


Sneek in at night with a couple sticks of TNT!! :evil:


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Chromedoggy said:


> Careful Jay or your name will be spray painted!!
> 
> What will it take to get the dam pulled?


 
We need support from the angling community to show the City of Ionia that it is worth removing. It was removed once, and the local anglers got to the city and made us put it back. The city owns it, so it is their decision. Maybe a letter or two to the city would help.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Jay Wesley said:


> We need support from the angling community to show the City of Ionia that it is worth removing. It was removed once, and the local anglers got to the city and made us put it back. The city owns it, so it is their decision. Maybe a letter or two to the city would help.


Why not install or modify the fish ladder so it can not be blocked? Can think off the top of my head a couple different ways to do it.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

It would be hard to imagine that the "tourism bureau" of prison town would have any impact on getting the dam out. Heck, we're probably lucky the fish aren't being openly speared there...


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

riverman said:


> Why not install or modify the fish ladder so it can not be blocked? Can think off the top of my head a couple different ways to do it.


 
Lowest cost option is to remove the wood dam again. It was out in a day with mostly manual labor. If we can not do that, I would be open to ideas to modify the ladder. In fact, I am interested in your ideas now if you want to send a PM or email. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

There are a few dinks every year that try to plug the chute and stop the fish, not only in Ionia, but Webber, Portland and Lyons. With the water we got/have it doesn't matter, fish going over, and already gone over. They don't need the chute, but it helps. I called the fisheries division and it is still blocked....If they are aware then why hasn't anything been done (no work today, but was also called last week)? Guys, don't put all of the "locals" in the same category, considering most of the guys that fish down there do not condone slowing the fish down at all. It is a pain in the butt to try to unplug it and there have been attempts, but someone did a good job in their effort this time. Most of the locals realize that it is better to have the fish go up and spawn in order to keep fish returning in year after year. BTW why is this stream being discussed anyway? Also, it isn't the locals (for the most part) down there every night yanking on fish with trebles.... OMG a steelhead rope it!,lol, too bad wild fish can't be protected anywhere in this state. I say keep the dam, it attracts people, but build a better way for the fish to get up (maybe a real ladder). As previously stated there are better ways than a chute that can be easily blocked, it wouldn't take much to help the fish out. Sorry about the rant, but someone has to paint the real picture other than "all the locals" being heathens who want to hord the fish in a hole for themselves, when in fact most of those locals keep the place clean and maintain order there as well as strongly discourage illegal methods of fishing. Just last week I cleaned up beer cans from "out of towners" which decided to get drunk all day and leave all of their trash on the bank. It isn't what it used to be...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

btw...is this stream considered navigable? Not that is matters in my case, but heard many different opinions, without a clear cut answer...



> Lowest cost option is to remove the wood dam again. It was out in a day with mostly manual labor. If we can not do that, I would be open to ideas to modify the ladder. In fact, I am interested in your ideas now if you want to send a PM or email.
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Grand Rapids/Lansing Steelhead?? - Page 2 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3601230&posted=1#post3601230#ixzz1HZTwXmhJ


Concrete ladder, like all of the other ladders? Wider Slot? Ramp? Cut a slot in the actual structure? Idk...just tear it out.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

If it's that big of deal, close the stream.

Problem solved.


----------

